# What are signs of a failing clutch?



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

If my clutch was unknowingly abused, would it disintegrate slowly over time or would it give out all of a sudden?

One day my clutch is just fine, then all of a sudden it's loose than gives out all together. I brought it into the dealer and just got a call that it won't be covered as they accuse me of abusing the clutch. The car has just 3300 miles on it and has been pampered by me thus far. What are my options?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Is this your first manual trans car? If it isn't, it will work in your favor becuase it will show you have experience. It can work against you if this is your first stick shift car. I would insist your dealer contact BMWNA to get a regional rep to inspect the car. They will either support the dealer's opinion or determine it is a factory related failure. BTW, any mods on the car like a CDV delete? If you are absolutely postive you did not cause or contribute to the failure, consider retaining a lawyer to assist you.

I purchased a brand new VW in 1990 and the clutch went after out after 7,000 miles. The dealer said I had abused the car which was BS because I had 15 years of experience driving manuals without a single clutch failure. They backed down and replaced the clutch at no cost. I found out later there was a factory defect in some clutches which they failed to mention. 

Good luck...JL


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I just picked up my car with a new clutch and flywheel this morning. I bought the car with 48k miles and now it has 56k. I have never abused the clutch, but one day it started slipping (I didn't even know that it was the clutch that was slipping then). It got worse over the course of a few weeks.

The theory of the shop is that the previous owner may have abused the clutch or had the habit of resting his foot on the pedal. This in combo with the CDV still being in there at the time probably exacerbated the wearing of the clutch. It should go at least 100k miles now, without the CDV and with me being the only driver.

I started noticing the problem relatively suddenly, but it was not bad at first. By gives out all together, do you mean you were stopped and then it just would not catch period? At 3000 miles without you doing anything to cause it, this sounds like a defect.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

All of a sudden the engagement point of the clutch is very deep, almost to the floor. A couple hours later, the clutch will not engage at all and I am unable to get it into gear.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Sounds to me like your clutch/brake reservoir is low on fluid. This will cause the disengagement point to drop toward the floor until the clutch will no longer disengage. If this happened due to low fluid, the clutch slave cylinder system will need bled to remove air.

Did you check fluid level? 

If not, your dealer may blame any subsequent transmission synchro damage due to low fluid on the owner (you).


----------

